# Pay Rate for NYC line cook?



## jojobaltimore (Feb 1, 2008)

I was just wondering what kind of pay rate I should expect when I move to New York. I know that it probably varies a lot from place to place. I know Keller, Boulud, JGV, can get execellent line cook that will work for dirt cheap,(resume) until they earn respect. I also know its really hard to even get a foot in the door at these places.

However, how well do hotels like the Plaza, Waldorf, Esex House pay with lets 4-5 years solid exp.. Do they pay more because they have the hotel backing?

12-13.oo dollars sound about right? 

Do high volume times square/midtown places pay good? Olives, Mesa Grill, Les Helles?

Does a Michelin* (high volume) place like Union City Cafe pay well? What about a place like Gotham Bar and grill, or the Spotted Pig?

I'm definatley not trying to sellout for the dollar, but I need to work my way through culinary school(FCI) and help support a wife, just like many others out there. I would like to stage and do a formal apperentiship/intership as well.

Lastly, I'm not trying be snooty....I'm just trying be able to budget myself and most importatntly know what the heck I'm getting myself into to.

Any respones are welcome! Thanks


----------



## tricolor (Sep 25, 2009)

JoJoBaltimore

The restaurant i interned at the line cooks make about 2500/month (take home) working 9-10 hour shifts . This i got from one guy who works there. This is one of the Batalli restaurants.

Hope that helps


----------



## maniclowery (Oct 2, 2009)

The places you listed in your question are in a very wide range. The bigger hotels would be union i would guess, which would be among your higher paid line cook jobs. This would be more high volume. I would also guess that applebees and olive garden would pay the least. The best thing to do, and the easiest, would be to do a craigslist search in the area you are going to move and look in the food and beverage area in the help wanted section. I will say though that any line cook with a sense of urgency will move up fast and be payed well. I remember a day when you could say good line cooks are a dime a dozen. In recent years I am finding that this is no longer true. They are very hard to come buy.


----------



## hclcnyc (Aug 22, 2011)

take the job with a great team and reputation, dont pay attention to just stars. Work for great chefs for 2-5 years, then youll know if its time to seek a higher salary. 

working with clowns and hacks for a higher salery is not worth it. Its hazardous, and a waste of time. Theres only a handful of chefs with great attitudes, so ask around and work for them.


----------



## april fregd (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know at all for NYC but in my little area where jobs are scarce, I work 4 days a week, 7:30am to 2 pm, then back for dinner at 5:30 to 10 pm.  We are very small, boutique with a limited, and wonderful menu.  Our motto is to put out food that reminds us of what we want when we go out.  We care about each plate.

I make $11 an hour.  It is just myself and the chef I work for.  We have a dishwasher and sometimes a dessert and bev person.  Again, staffing is also very small.


----------



## greenguy (Apr 12, 2010)

Edit: This isn't much of an answer to your post, but I was about to start a similar thread and saw this one.

I'm actually looking for a job in NYC as well and I've been pretty concerned about how much I'm gonna make.  Right now, I'm still young so I don't have a whole lot of responsibilities and can get away with living on a low wage.  I'm really just looking for a place where I could learn (possibly even an apprenticeship also) and get great experience, so wage is actually second to me right now, but unfortunately it's a very expensive place to live so after a few months of "working for experience" I may have to find a new job if I'm not making enough to cover living expenses.  I've heard stories of people working for really low wages to learn and were told they would get a pay increase after a certain amount of time, but never got it.  Not to hijack, but if anyone has any recommendations of good places/chefs to look into, please let me/us know.  Thanks.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

All depends on the place and how good you are.  I know guys getting $16.00 an hour as well as $11.00. The more valuable you make yourself to the place, the more you make.  Hardest position in my opinion is breakfast cook in a busy place.


----------

